
WeWork May Lay Off Thousands - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/17/business/wework-layoffs.html
======
Thorentis
Didn't see this coming /s.

Of course they are! With a (mostly) single source of investment, lack of
public trust (no chance of an IPO any time soon), a disgraced CEO - they need
to minimise costs ASAP otherwise they'll be into liquidation very soon.
Wouldn't be surprised if that's the long term plan anyway - make as much money
for the higher-ups as possible, become indebted to people-in-the-know, go into
liquidation to pay them back, and laugh all the way to the bank.

It amazes me that anybody would still want to work there knowing their job
could only have 3-months left. Unless they have incredible perks, I'd be
updating my resume and going to interviews on my lunch break.

~~~
imposterr
> It amazes me that anybody would still want to work there knowing their job
> could only have 3-months left. Unless they have incredible perks, I'd be
> updating my resume and going to interviews on my lunch break.

My impression from the article is that a lot of non-tech workers are being
laid off. It's not as easy to just find another job for many. Heck, how many
of them even know the layoffs are coming?

~~~
o-__-o
Enron all over again

------
s_m
An interesting observation: if you go on
[https://h1bdata.info/](https://h1bdata.info/) and search for "senior software
engineer" H1-B salaries in in San Francisco, sort by descending - you'll see
WeWork pays senior software engineers more cash than almost anybody in SF.

~~~
spzb
Well, it's not their cash is it? Might as well splash it around

